# So Sad :(



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I know it's silly but I've got a litter of 6 one week old babies and when I checked them one was dead, it didn't appear to be hurt or a victim of an attack, just sadly passed away.
Even picking him out of the nest was horrible 
I have a few other females pregnant and I'm dreading having to check on them with the possibility of finding another one gone.
I know it's nature and it's what happens but I don't like it in the slightest !
And yes I probably am too soft when it comes to mice but hey ho that's me


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the baby, it's always horrible when something like that happens and especially when it's for seemingly no reason. Finding that one has died is something you prepare yourself for in the first few days but after that you start to get your hopes up that they'll all be fine  
And I agree- nature's way is difficult and seems really quite unfair sometimes! Sounds really mean but attempting to try and see even a tiny positive, the others will get slightly more food and if there was something wrong genetically/internally with the baby at least nature has culled it before you had to.
Lastly I think that if someone didn't feel any emotion whatsoever upon finding one of their mice had died then they don't care enough. I'm sure even super serious show breeders will be disappointed and sightly upset to find they've lost a baby and personally if I ever stopped caring, I would stop breeding.

Sorry about the loss of your little one, but hope all goes well for your remaining 5


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I know that feeling. For some reason, the bigger the animal, the worse it gets. Crickets? Don't care. Mice? Bothersome. Rats? Ugh..I lost a rat pup the other day to stupid cotton bedding forming a thread and cutting off circulation to a limb. That really bothered me. I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's shocking to have them get to that point and then croak. I'm so sorry!

It's sad enough when you lose them before two weeks; I have had three babies die this last week, all from the same litter, one for each day three days running. Their eyes were just opened and it's like, "NO!" Three days in a row, so I know how you feel.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

im a big softy at heart but the good news is theo others are doing fine, one is a tad smaller than the others but as there are only 5 babies im sure he will pull through and get stronger 
Im keeping a close eye on him all the same.


----------

